# Fuel Consumption; TTS vs TT



## convenant (Jul 29, 2014)

I know nobody here bought the TT to have fuel economy, but I was just curious;

Websites label the TT and TTS at same fuel consumption. Is this true? How can it be?


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Audi claim the TTS does a combined 35.8mpg and I would say that is bang on from my experience. I usually get 340+ miles from a full tank in mine.

The previous 2.0 TFSI (200PS) and new 2.0 TFSI (211PS) both state 36.7mpg combined.

I know which one I would get! :mrgreen: (ps, my tts is for sale :lol: )


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I take little notice of stats as I never find them accurate.

The MPG on my V6 is above the statistics whereas my TTS is below the statistics. Driving style is the same with both and isn't lunatic styleeeee!

I've not had my TTS over 30MPG yet and some of that was pure motorway driving (not at 120mph!). That said, I've got just under half a tank left and I've clocked up 200 miles already from full. Doesn't make much sense to me! I've only had it a week though so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

cardstreamleon said:


> Audi claim the TTS does a combined 35.8mpg and I would say that is bang on from my experience. I usually get 340+ miles from a full tank in mine.
> 
> The previous 2.0 TFSI (200PS) and new 2.0 TFSI (211PS) both state 36.7mpg combined.
> 
> I know which one I would get! :mrgreen: (ps, my tts is for sale :lol: )


what is your usual average speed? I can only drive 320-340km (200-210 miles) with a full tank. Usually drive in the city with slow speed.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Try premium99 petrol if available.

I get 55-60mpg which is 500+ miles out of a tank of diesel


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Since end of may i do 60 miles a day in my tts. Mainly motorway... 20 miles is country lanes and stop start traffic. The rest is Motorway (M42) so constant 65-70mph hardly any traffic.

I can get over 400 miles to a tank now!!

Prior to that i had a 40 miles daily commute.... Back lanes, stop start and i would barely get over 300 miles to a tank!

The sweet spot for efficiency in my car seems to be 50mph... If i had an average speed camera all the way from home to work i recon i could get it well over 450miles to a tank!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

On a motorway run at 65mph I get about 36mpg my daily commute is 15 miles fast a road I get about 29/30mpg I use it mainly back and forward to work get about 260 miles to a tank. All on driving style and daily journey I have had it in the very low twenties and high thirties


----------



## Tring89 (Aug 4, 2015)

In my TTS, i get an average of 26.0mpg, about 90% town driving. 300miles to a tank


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I get 340 to 360 miles per tank, mostly driving 30mph roads not to much stop start traffic but short journeys


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I get 26mpg on average but thats mostly a roads/town driving, when i do go on the motorway its probably getting 35-40mpg. Usually its around 300-320 miles per tank.


----------



## GT40Graham (Nov 16, 2013)

I've just swapped my 56 plate TT for a 12 plate TTS and I can't get anything close to the figures that I got with the TT.

Admittedly, I haven't done the mileage in the TTS that I did in the TT but the average for the TT was between 30 and 35mpg with a best figure of 41.7mpg on a recent trip to Cornwall.

With the TTS I am getting about 27mpg although this is mainly short trips and I do expect it to improve.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

A pic from last yr i found on my phone..... After a long trip....


----------



## GT40Graham (Nov 16, 2013)

aquazi said:


> A pic from last yr i found on my phone..... After a long trip....


Pretty damn good


----------



## andyviv0_2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a 08 TTS stage 1 and i dont get anything like that, recent long trip to La Rochelle, mixed driving inc 80mph motorway on cruise i got 34mpg.
Does that sound about norm?


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm averaging just over 30mpg over my ownership - that's a mix of town driving and longer journeys with plenty of 'exciting' moments. The best I've achieved is 38mpg but that was the most boring journey I've ever done so won't be attempting that again! On an average longer journey I tend to get around 32-34mpg.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I did a run down to Swindon from S London at the weekend. A3 / M25 / M3 (at 70), some 'progressive' driving on the A232 (well nothing overtook me) up to the M4 (~80 ish).

Came back in slightly better time and averaged a tad under 40 mpg. for 175 mile return trip, backed up by a refill at the petrol stn at end of my road.

Filled up and range was showing at 430 miles...

Not bad Imo.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Well just for reference took a more recent pic from this morning.... Of my commute to work...

My car is stage 2 aswell.










Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

And one more from this morning again.... So my morning commute is constantly over 40mpg according to the DIS (which i find it pretty accurate)










This morning the m42 had 50mph it... So it was pretty much 50mph for 20 of the 30 miles.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Thats great!!! I've not run my TTS in long enough to get an accurate reading, but I get 44mpg in my 1.8tdci focus lol. Did you say you where using premium fuel?


----------

